# Pats Or Dolphins?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Being a Pats fan in NewEngland is kinda the PC thing, ya know. But I've been a long-time Dolphin supporter.

Who's it gonna be on Jan 1? Don't forget - they're playing at Foxboro and it may be snowing. Can the Dophins cope?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Go Seahawks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey! I have to support somebody, at least somewhat local.

I can't stand rooting for the Jailblazers any longer!
(Anybody want an NBA team cheap?)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Seahawks .....phooey! Nobody cares about the Dolphins anymore? ....and I know there are some other NewEnglanders out there.

What I really want tho', is to see the Cowboys play (a bit later on







) in Jan.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

GO PATS


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> GO PATS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knew you were out there somewhere!!!

But I think the Fish will be looking to wear those Tri-corns....yeah, I think so.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pats at the Super Bowl... Now there is a fresh thought!
Borrring

Happy Trails,
Doug

Just kidding, Wolfie!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Pats at the Super Bowl... Now there is a fresh thought!
> Borrring
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


I agree - 
but, then, it does keep everyone at the office happy for awhile. It at least balanced the baseball season enough to make the RedSox fans tolerable....sort of.

Football




































Baseball












































Now that Jerry Rice is retired.....its the Cowboys I want to see in the Super Bowl!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

I think you missed a couple of the Smilies there...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm not a Pats fan, but it's hard to bet against Brady and Company...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

7heaven said:


> I'm not a Pats fan, but it's hard to bet against Brady and Company...
> [snapback]69624[/snapback]​


Yeah - he's tough to beat (him and, well, the rest of the team too) and I can't say its a bad thing to finally have a local f'ball team to cheer on. Haven't heard anything recent about his leg...they're keepin it pretty quiet. Guess we'll see on Sunday.

But I still like the Dolphins (from wayyyyy back) and KB is a Cowboys fan.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OOOOOHHHHHHHH! JUst saw the news....they're positioning that Brady MAY not play on Sunday. Is it real? Or is this pre-game positioning?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Dolphins will win this one. This game means nothings to the Pats so if they're smart they'll play it safe and keep the allstars off the field.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I thought that last week

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolphins 1st string vs Pats 3rd string....and only a 3 point spread. hmmm.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

DID YOU SEE THAT? Flutie is just awesome!!!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

well the fat lady sang and Miami came in on top. I think NE was saving themselves for the playoffs. Just the same as Indianapolis has been doing


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

What happened to wanting to win every game? Don't get me wrong I'm a Dolphins fan but winning doesn't seem to be as important anymore. It's all about the $$ and guess who's fault it is.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I predict Miami is going to win 28 to 26. I'll put money on it.

Bill


----------

